# hi guys



## TT fuhrer (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi guys, newbie. Moved u from a nissan almera gti, so happy with the car, its so smooth and comfy, the old almera was so noisy and harsh, with loads of rattles.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

